# Too many chickens?



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there any such thing? I think I am about to be overcome with chickens. I have a small flock of 6 hens and 3 roosters. I have raised them all from chicks,and now all of a sudden,I have 4 hens sitting eggs. One has 19 eggs under her,the others all have at least 12,some more. I can see my flock growing from 9,to maybe 49. They all should hatch around the 7th-10th of January. I'm gonna have to buy more land!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! Where do you live? I need hens. I have 1 Roo, 2 hens and 3 cockerels. I need some hens.


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Ha ha we have somewhere around 70: 35 laying hens: 3 broody mum hens they look after to nursery which now has about 20 or so 4 week olds: next we have 12 teenagers (12 - 14 weeks old) mixed hens and roosters: then we have my 2 big boys that rule the roost. 

Lucky for us we live rural and have the space.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I live out in the woods,near Bronson,Florida,a little one red light town about 35 miles east of Cedar Key. Folks moving in all around,but so far I'm still pretty much alone out here. Won't know hens from roosters till they are a few weeks old,but if the numbers are too much,I may have some free bantams.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Wow! Where do you live? I need hens. I have 1 Roo, 2 hens and 3 cockerels. I need some hens.


I also have too many roosters. My neighbor is giving me his flock of past-their-prime girls for "comfort hens". This keeps the young roosters occupied. Too bad you don't live nearby, I would gladly share. Maybe you could check out Craigslist? Lots of folks give away birds when they don't lay anymore.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, I guess my overpopulation of chickens will just have to wait. They say "don't count your chickens before they hatch",boy were they right. Something,probably a stray dog attacked my hen with 18 eggs in her nest,got all her tail feathers,but she got away safe. Then the critter,whatever it was,ate all her eggs. The other hen that was sitting near her was scared off her nest by the attack,and never went back. My other sitting hen simply abandoned her nest. All of these hens were nesting at ground level,out in the back yard.Well now I have built a secure nesting box,inside the front yard where I can keep an eye on it,with several nesting sites in it,about 5 feet off the ground and fenced,dog proof. All I have to do now is wait for the hens to get back into a laying mood,which none of them seem to be in right now. They have all checked out the new digs,and have gone inside,but no eggs yet. I was a little worried about a bunch of baby chickens in the wintertime anyway.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Wow! Where do you live? I need hens. I have 1 Roo, 2 hens and 3 cockerels. I need some hens.


Yeah you gotta get some hens! Where are you from?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

New Jersey. Just lost a Roo last night to Mareks. I'm sad today.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> New Jersey. Just lost a Roo last night to Mareks. I'm sad today.


Oh, so sorry for your loss. Very sad day indeed.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> New Jersey. Just lost a Roo last night to Mareks. I'm sad today.


That's too bad :/ what kind of roo?? And ya I'm from mass so we've had a pretty cold winter so far


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry EV, was it your Silkie Roo?


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> New Jersey. Just lost a Roo last night to Mareks. I'm sad today.


Oh EV! (((hugs)))


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No, it was my sweet LF Barred Rock. He was one of my favorites. Still sad.


----------

